# Azizona freehold madness.



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

I've been looking to relocate to Arizona and I have to say I am disgusted by the lack of "freehold" land.

Seriously WTF!!

I can buy a parcel of 40 acres of undeveloped desert with nowt but rocks and sand and not a freaking twig on it for the same price I can buy a McMansion in Scottsdale in a protected gated community with a covered in ground swimming pool and multiple car garage.

40 acres of desert is useless to me.
It's too small to be a commercial enterprise and it's too big to be a back yard.

Give me 1500 to 2500 acres + with the capacity to build dams and sink bores so I can raise a few head of stock and maybe shot a few deer to fill my freezers.

Texas looks likes a better deal with large, reasonably priced parcels of land.

/rant.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

There only is 17% private land in Arizona. Where as Texas is 97% private land.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

You can still get cheap land in Texas but prices are goin' up. Look in deep East Texas.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Water is a serious problem in Arizona and Texas. All of Arizona is in various stages of drought. Most of Texas is too. Good luck trying to raise cattle in either state. North Dakota and Montana would be better. Check this out:

http://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

BillS said:


> Water is a serious problem in Arizona and Texas. All of Arizona is in various stages of drought. Most of Texas is too. Good luck trying to raise cattle in either state. North Dakota and Montana would be better. Check this out:
> 
> http://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/


Move to the fox valley.

That clay never dries out.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Check out Ga.Lots of good stuff in the north and south, forget the middle, too close to A-town.


----------

